# TRavel insurance - elderly relatives vsiting



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all - my parents are planning to visit for the first time since we moved to Spain, but my father (age 79) is having trouble finding medical insurance. He had cancer about 6 years ago (bladder taken out - no recurrence since, but annual scans), but has had more recent treatment for a knock-on effect of the surgery (hernia).

Does anyone know of decent companies that cover pre-existing medical conditions such as this, for visitors from UK to Spain? I think he'd be willing to have cancer excluded (scan just done this year!) but it is the hernia he is more worried about. I know the EHIC would cover treatment in Spain, but he is concerned about repatriation, etc and getting stuck in a Spanish hospital with no Spanish skills. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you tried contacting SAGA??


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

My brother always uses Saga insurance when visiting us from UK. He has several pre-existing medical conditions.

It is different for us living in Spain. We have a lot of difficulty finding an over 75 travel insurance for non UK residents.

We use *Citybond Suretravel*

If you have no luck with Saga you may like to get a quote from them.


----------



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> My brother always uses Saga insurance when visiting us from UK. He has several pre-existing medical conditions.
> 
> It is different for us living in Spain. We have a lot of difficulty finding an over 75 travel insurance for non UK residents.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion - will try them. SAGA, despite their target market being quite likely to have pre-existing conditions, were not interested.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

gcumming said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - will try them. SAGA, despite their target market being quite likely to have pre-existing conditions, were not interested.


Try Citybond. I have never known them not to be interested. They ask about your medical conditions and then give you two quotes - including and excluding covering these conditions.


----------

